# أوعى تفكر أنى نسيتك  + صور مرسومة +



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبعا عنوان الموضوع واضح **بأن يسوع المسيح*
*مش بينسى أولاده **وهو دايما معاهم فى كل المناسبات*


*يارب الصور تكون عجبتكم*


* adel *​


----------



## بنت القديسين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا جدااااااااا  الصور جميلة جدااااااااا









__________________

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++















​ 













__________________

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور جميله جداا

انا خدتهم كلهم

مرسي ليك​*


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2008)

_تحفة اوى
ومعزية جدا
تسلم الايادى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوين اوى بجد*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت القديسين قال:


> شكرااااااا جدااااااااا الصور جميلة جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*ميرسي لمرورك بنت القديسين ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا
> 
> انا خدتهم كلهم
> 
> مرسي ليك​*




*ثانكس يا مايكل .. ربنا يباركك يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة اوى​_
> _ومعزية جدا_
> _تسلم الايادى_
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


 
*شكرا ليك يا توني ربنا يباركك *

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوين اوى بجد*​​


​ 

*الاحلي مرورك الجميل :hlp:*​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة اللى رسم الصور فنان رائع

ميرسى اوووووووووى​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *بصراحة اللى رسم الصور فنان رائع​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اوووووووووى*​


 
*ميرسي ليك يا سامح*

*وربنا يبارك عمل ايدين اللي رسمهم*

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله ياباشا 


ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله ياباشا ​
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى ليك ​
> ...


 
*ميرسي ليك يا كيرلس للمرور الجميل*

*وربنا يعوضك*​


----------

